# [INFO] Squid 3.1.1 is out

## tnt

have been waiting for a long time...

http://www.squid-cache.org/Versions/

http://www.squid-cache.org/Versions/v3/3.1/RELEASENOTES.html

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=311927

----------

## or4n

Finally I can listen shoutcast streams through Squid.

So far working perfecty on my Gentoo server. I just bumped versions from newest ebuild from portage.

----------

